# Spinner Air 300 schwergängig



## Maui Muc (26. Februar 2022)

Seit kurzem darf sich mein Großer über ein KUbikes 24S MTB Disc freuen. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass etwas mit der Federgabel nicht stimmt. Die Gabel ist sehr schwergängig und bei den zarten 28kg meines Sohnes spricht sie kaum an. In der Anleitung wird ein Sag von ca 10mm empfohlen. Wenn er sich aufs Rad setzt, bewegt sich die Gabel aber praktisch nicht. Wenn ich die Luftkammer nur mit dem Mindestdruck von 50PSI befülle erscheint sogar mir die Gabel arg streng. Könnte das auf einen Defekt hindeuten oder ist das eine Frage der Einstellung?


----------



## stefkn (6. März 2022)

hab das gleiche Problem bei unserem kubikes 24s Disc mit der Spinner air 300 und würd mich über Tuning Tipps freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel1981 (12. März 2022)

Wir haben das gleiche Problem an einem 26”. Die Gabel wurde bereits getauscht. Jetzt haben wir das Problem wieder. Ich fürchte hier kann man mit Tuning nicht viel machen. Mein Urteil: die Gabeln sing grütze. Sprich mit KuBikes.


----------



## Randy76 (13. März 2022)

Maui Muc schrieb:


> Seit kurzem darf sich mein Großer über ein KUbikes 24S MTB Disc freuen. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass etwas mit der Federgabel nicht stimmt. Die Gabel ist sehr schwergängig und bei den zarten 28kg meines Sohnes spricht sie kaum an. In der Anleitung wird ein Sag von ca 10mm empfohlen. Wenn er sich aufs Rad setzt, bewegt sich die Gabel aber praktisch nicht. Wenn ich die Luftkammer nur mit dem Mindestdruck von 50PSI befülle erscheint sogar mir die Gabel arg streng. Könnte das auf einen Defekt hindeuten oder ist das eine Frage der Einstellung?


Hallo,
habe meinem Junior ein 20" Bike aufgebaut und mich damals für die Spinner 300 Air entschieden. Bevor ich Sie in das Rad implantierte habe ich sie aus der Packung raus gleich mal zerlegt alles gereinigt und alles schön mit PM 600 Fett versehen. Danach konnte die Gabel unter Mindestdruck (Gewicht<20Kg) gefahren werden und funktioniert bis dato einwandfrei.
Die Gabel ist absolut okay!


			https://www.mtbr.com/threads/spinner-air-20-fork.772610/
		










						Militärfett PM600
					

Wasserabweisend und schützt vor Korrosion   396g (14 oz)




					www.bike-discount.de
				






			https://www.mtbr.com/threads/spinner-grind-air-20-3-0.1026964/


----------



## Randy76 (13. März 2022)

In den geposteten Links gibt es eine Bilderserie wie die Gabel zu optimieren ist!


----------



## marcel1981 (13. März 2022)

Randy76 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe meinem Junior ein 20" Bike aufgebaut und mich damals für die Spinner 300 Air entschieden. Bevor ich Sie in das Rad implantierte habe ich sie aus der Packung raus gleich mal zerlegt alles gereinigt und alles schön mit PM 600 Fett versehen. Danach konnte die Gabel unter Mindestdruck (Gewicht<20Kg) gefahren werden und funktioniert bis dato einwandfrei.
> Die Gabel ist absolut okay!
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber da ist garnichts OK, wenn man Neuware erstmal zerlegen muss, damit es halbwegs funktioniert.

PS. Fett unter den Abstreifring hat bei uns auch kurzzeitig geholfen.


----------



## Randy76 (14. März 2022)

marcel1981 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da ist garnichts OK, wenn man Neuware erstmal zerlegen muss, damit es halbwegs funktioniert.
> 
> PS. Fett unter den Abstreifring hat bei uns auch kurzzeitig geholfen.


Hast Du generell schon recht. Ich habe mich damals halt entschieden, diesen Kompromiss einzugehen, da die Spinner Gabel bezahlbar ist ehe ich etliche Euros versenke. Zudem hatte ich meine Zweifel hatte ob eine teurere Gabel das genwünschte Ansprechverhalten < 20kg Körpergewicht bringt.
Denke KU-Bikes sollte dies bei der Montage ihrer Bikes mit berücksichtigen, denn ein Erfahrener Mechaniker macht das mit links.
Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg!


----------



## NDi74 (20. März 2022)

Den Service an einer Spinner 300 gemacht wie oben beschrieben, jetzt läuft sie besser als neu... Sram Butter für die Gleitbuchsen und ein bisschen Öl auf die Luftseite! In 20 min erledigt.


----------



## Maui Muc (10. April 2022)

Von KUbikes hab ich die Rückmeldung erhalten, dass ich etwas Haftöl in die Dichtungen geben soll. Das würde das Losbrechmoment reduzieren. Um ehrlich zu sein, ich spüre keinen Unterschied. Wenn mein Sohn, zugegeben er sitzt noch arg aufrecht drauf, voll auf eine Bordsteinkante draufhält bewegt sich das Ding um ca. 25mm. An einem ordentlichen Service führt wohl nichts vorbei ... 

Ich zögere aber noch den Service selbst zu machen, weil ich befürchte etwas kaputt zu machen. Der oben verlinkte Thread auf mtbr.com erscheint mir zu kompliziert. 

Was brauche ich denn alles an Material? 
Eine Dose Judy Butter liegt noch im Keller. Gabelöl hingegen hab ich keines. 
Kann ich die Dichtungen wiederverwenden?
Muss ich die Gabel komplett samt LockOut wie auf mtbr.com beschrieben zerlegen?
Benötige ich spezielles Werkzeug?


----------



## NDi74 (10. April 2022)

Du brauchst einfach Inbusschlüssel und eventuel eine grosse Nuss für oben ventilseitig. Unten beide seiten mit Inbus die Schrauben lösen, vorher noch die Luft ablassen. Dann kannst du den unteren Teil abziehen. Reinige das Casing innen, und schmiere die Standrohre mit Sram Butter ein. Wenn du Stuababstreifer hast diese mit Isopropanol säubern und in Gabelöl einlegen.  Dann läuft sie wieder. Bei unserer Gabel sind keine Staubabstreifer/Schaumstoffringe drin, vermutlich zieht es deswegen den ganzen Staub in die Gabel und geht dann schwerfällig. Ich hab gerade welche bestellt und werde die nächste Woche montieren. Mal schauen obs besser wird...


----------



## sharky (10. April 2022)

da scheine ich ja glück zu haben. die spinner 300 am kubike 24s vom junior geht überraschend gut. kein losbrechmoment, federt sehr geschmeidig

was ich aber allen raten kann: vergesst das mit dem mindestdruck. was soll das? was passiert, wenn man drunter geht, weil die gabel beim mindestdruck nicht funktioniert? nix! warum auch?

50 psi find ich für kinder um die 20-25kg viel zu viel. wenn ich das in relation zu meinen gabeln setze, dann sind das mindestens 20 psi zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui Muc (11. April 2022)

Besten Dank für die Antworten. Zwei Kleinigkeiten habe ich noch:


NDi74 schrieb:


> ... beide seiten mit Inbus die Schrauben lösen ...


Läuft mir dann das Gabelöl über die Hose?



sharky schrieb:


> 50 psi find ich für kinder um die 20-25kg viel zu viel. wenn ich das in relation zu meinen gabeln setze, dann sind das mindestens 20 psi zu viel.


Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. Wenn ich mit dem Druck runter gehe müsste ich dann nicht auch viskoseres Öl in die Gabel geben?


----------



## NDi74 (11. April 2022)

Nein da hats kein öl drin...


----------

